# Wireless internet keeps disconnecting on and off!



## xalogel (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello all~

I'm so totally a computer n00b here, but I'll try my best to tell you guys what's wrong...

I'm using a Compaq Presario SR5472CF Desktop PC, and Linksys Dual-band Wireless-N USB Networking Adapter. My operating system is Vista.

After installing the adapter the internet was just smooth sailing, but a week ago I kept getting disconnected, like every five minutes. Sometimes the internet says it's connected again but when I try to use a web browser none of the pages open up.

I have no idea what's wrong...but I did an IPConfig thing, here's the report:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\FlamingCrabSpies!>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 5472-CNX812K06W
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys WUSB600N Dual-Band Wireless-N USB
Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-E5-E0-4F-05
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9189:4a46:fd37:80be%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 14 August, 2009 03:06:22
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 15 August, 2009 03:06:23
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.186.1.88
202.156.1.68
202.156.1.48
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-92-B2-5B-60
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{1E17E88F-A85C-4B96-9C22-CE5FFD95C
066}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\FlamingCrabSpies!>

Anyone see anything wrong with it? Help much appreciated, thank you! <3


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That looks good, let's expand and try some pings.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. 

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## xalogel (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello again, got this up as soon as my internet decided to connect again for awhile. >.>

I'm not sure what the computer IP address is, so I typed IPv4 Address. Also I noticed my Link-local IPv6 Address looks awfully unconventional...is that normal?

Please and thank you once again! 8)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\FlamingCrabSpies!>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 5472-CNX812K06W
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys WUSB600N Dual-Band Wireless-N USB
Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-E5-E0-4F-05
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9189:4a46:fd37:80be%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 15 August, 2009 00:18:48
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, 16 August, 2009 01:55:05
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.186.1.88
202.156.1.68
202.156.1.48
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-92-B2-5B-60
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{1E17E88F-A85C-4B96-9C22-CE5FFD95C
066}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\FlamingCrabSpies!>PING 192.168.1.101

Pinging 192.168.1.101 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\FlamingCrabSpies!>PING 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3449ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=934ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 934ms, Maximum = 3449ms, Average = 2191ms

C:\Users\FlamingCrabSpies!>PING 218.186.1.88

Pinging 218.186.1.88 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 218.186.1.88: bytes=32 time=477ms TTL=249
Reply from 218.186.1.88: bytes=32 time=361ms TTL=249
Reply from 218.186.1.88: bytes=32 time=483ms TTL=249
Reply from 218.186.1.88: bytes=32 time=437ms TTL=249

Ping statistics for 218.186.1.88:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 361ms, Maximum = 483ms, Average = 439ms

C:\Users\FlamingCrabSpies!>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=534ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=462ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=956ms TTL=49
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=562ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 462ms, Maximum = 956ms, Average = 628ms

C:\Users\FlamingCrabSpies!>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.131.36.159] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.131.36.159:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\FlamingCrabSpies!>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Forget about IPv6, it's not an issue for you, and isn't doing anything useful. 

You seem to have a connections that comes and goes from the look of the tests.

Are there other machines on the connection? Do they have similar issues? Does a wired connection to the router have the same issues?


----------



## xalogel (Aug 13, 2009)

There are three other laptops around in the house, and they don't have this problem, even when all being used at the same time.

I can't test the wired connection on the desktop now coz it's in a different room as the router, but it used to work perfectly fine on a wired connection last time. 8C


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, a wired test would be best, but to see if you can solve the wireless issue, try some of the following fixes.

Some things you can try here, listed in the order you should try them.


For wireless connections, remove all the stored wireless profiles and search for networks. You'll have to enter the encryption key again, which is sometimes the issue for connection problems.
For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## xalogel (Aug 13, 2009)

Also whenever my internet decides to disconnect or shows it is connected when it isn't really, msn troubleshooter will say there's something wrong with the hosts files, proxy, and that my DNS server is unable to solve IP addresses.

If that helps or anything.

I'll get back to you when I've done the things you listed. 8)


----------



## xalogel (Aug 13, 2009)

hullo again! my internet problem has become worse;

now it doesn't even connect to the internet for short bouts of time, instead it says it is only connected Locally. When i try to repair it with the 'diagnose' button it comes up with an error message"There may be a problem with your dns configuration, we could not ping the well known microsoft.com" or something like that.

It's terrible, I don't have a shimmer of knowledge on how to fix this now. 8C 
*
*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please confirm that you've completed all six procedures in post # 6.

Please show an ipconfig /all for the "doesn't even connect to the internet for short bouts of time" condition.


----------



## xalogel (Aug 13, 2009)

Hullo again, I have tried 3,4,5 to no avail, and am not sure how to go about doing the rest in case I mess up or something because my parent's internet is still working fine and I wouldn't want to mess it up for them.>.>

Here's the ipconfig/all log for now:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\FlamingCrabSpies!>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 5472-CNX812K06W
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys WUSB600N Dual-Band Wireless-N USB
Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-E5-E0-4F-05
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9189:4a46:fd37:80be%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, 16 August, 2009 04:34:25
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 18 August, 2009 04:34:25
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-92-B2-5B-60
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{1E17E88F-A85C-4B96-9C22-CE5FFD95C
066}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{B75C3FD3-12D1-4B21-A6CC-659799571
985}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\FlamingCrabSpies!>

Thank you again. 8CCC


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

#1 is probably not necessary for your situation; #2 would make every wireless connection disconnect and then reconnect, but would cause no more damage than that; #6 should be done after a firmware update, but I understand you reluctance. 

It would be good to know how strong a signal you're getting, whether the strength fluctuates, and whether there are other wireless networks that could be interfering (same or close channel and fairly strong signal). The Xirrus Gadget (Wi-fi) is a tool I use on Vista and Windows 7 to get this kind of data.


----------

